# Looking for lawn fungus control



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Shrooms


















I heres a picture of the redish fungus that is has usually been yellow & much larger than this one.



















Funny thing is in the spots that had the fungus the grass seems to be growing much stronger & darker?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Make sure, to the extent you can if you live in a summer rain climate, you water early enough in the day that the lawn dries out before dusk. Water pre-dawn if you have an irrigation system or invest in hose end timers. 

You want to water long enough to do the job. Ultimately you want to water longer and deeper to establish the lawn but with a sod lawn you have to keep it alive until the roots take hold and you dare do so. People underestimate what it takes to establish a sod lawn. 

Use the bag for your mower until you resolve this fungus issue. If you mulch you will just spread the fungus spores all over the place. 

The shrooms are not hurting the lawn but are growing on dead wood or similar organic material under the surface. The surface fungus is problematical. I honestly do not know what you are allowed to buy and apply without a license anymore. You may want to consult a turfgrass specialist (a golf course turf manager or someone in your park district maintenance department will be flattered to be asked some questions). 

The strongest defense against anything is to keep turfgrasses well fed and watered so I would not skip fertilizer as a way to control fungus. 

By the way, do your neighbors have the fungus problem? If not, yours may have come with the sod in which case you should raise the issue with the sod company. I would call the sod company anyhow to ask their recommendations for what to use for bringing this under control.


----------

